# I think I'm going to have to find a new home for my Syrian



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

I feel so guilty but I don't think I can be her mummy anymore :sad:

She's so different to my Russian Dwarfs in that they are low maintainence and aren't wanting out their cages all the time. Daisy needs a lot of attention and with two small children to attend to, I don't think I can give her what she needs. She's only 5 months old and is lovely - so friendly and has never bitten. I actually rescued her from a student at the college I work at and she does have a better life now than she did before but she still needs a lot more attention than I can give her.

I have asked around friends and family (that I think would be good for her) but no body wants her :'(.

Are there any hamster lovers on here that can give her a brilliant life? She comes with a hamster heaven cage and is ginger and white. 

I'm in London (SE) btw.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i would love to but im too far away 

good luck finding her a new home though.

and i know what you mean. Ash wants out all the time. When he was younger if he chewed on his bottle i took him out and now he chews on his bottle constantly! takes little breaks sits up on his back legs and waits and if you dont take him out he starts again! He doesnt even like his ball which is a bit of a buggar. But Rilo loves coming out in her ball for ages and a quick hold and shes happy...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope you find a new home for her 

My syrians are very demanding as well as they always cling to the bars wanting to come out. But my dwarf hamster is quite happy on his own. I'm a bit far away as well in Kent


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies.

I'm not too far from Kent (I'm very near Bromley).

There aren't many people on here in the SE are there.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't give up hope, there will be some one out there who can offer her a great home. It might be worth copying your details onto the small animal rehoming section just incase some people are missing it on this part of the forum: Small Animal Rescue and Adoption - Pet Forums Community


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Debo said:


> Thanks so much for your replies.
> 
> I'm not too far from Kent (I'm very near Bromley).
> 
> There aren't many people on here in the SE are there.


I am actually at uni in Cheltenham most of the time but finish in June and move back to Kent so if you are really stuck and can't find anyone else before then I could take her in July if we could maybe meet halfway or something  I already have 2 syrians and love them so another would be very welcome 

Ginger and white hmmmm I wonder if she's another Sausage/Stella clone?


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I am actually at uni in Cheltenham most of the time but finish in June and move back to Kent so if you are really stuck and can't find anyone else before then I could take her in July if we could maybe meet halfway or something  I already have 2 syrians and love them so another would be very welcome
> 
> Ginger and white hmmmm I wonder if she's another Sausage/Stella clone?


That would be great, and yes I will meet you half way.

I will add some pics of her. She's beautiful!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Debo said:


> That would be great, and yes I will meet you half way.
> 
> I will add some pics of her. She's beautiful!


She is beautiful!! And look at all those toys lol my hamster heavens look bare compared to that! 

I would love to take her now but my problem is that I already find it difficult enough getting my 3 current hamsters to and from uni as their cages are so big!! But yeah if you still need a home for her in July I would be happy to give her a new home as I will have finished uni then


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Flissy said:


> She is beautiful!! And look at all those toys lol my hamster heavens look bare compared to that!
> 
> I would love to take her now but my problem is that I already find it difficult enough getting my 3 current hamsters to and from uni as their cages are so big!! But yeah if you still need a home for her in July I would be happy to give her a new home as I will have finished uni then


I know, I've spent a small fortune on this little lady! The first 4 pics are before all the purchases!

I've just locked her in my bedroom and she's running around in there - it's like having a dog the amount of exercise she needs! In my local pet shop they had hamster leads!! I may get one so I can walk her around the house and garden


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Hopefully you can find her a loving home!

Flissy would be a great person to take care of her, all her hamsters look so happy and healthy


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi I'm in west London and I'd love to give Daisy a home if she's still available, could you send me a pm of whereabouts you are in SE London or maybe we could arrange to meet halfway? I'd also be able to pick her up this week if you like. Thanks.


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

God said:


> Hi I'm in west London and I'd love to give Daisy a home if she's still available, could you send me a pm of whereabouts you are in SE London or maybe we could arrange to meet halfway? I'd also be able to pick her up this week if you like. Thanks.


Really? That would be brilliant. I feel very sad and a bit weird about this. Can you reassure me that she will be loved? Have you had Syrians before?

I will PM you.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

awww i wish i wasnt so far away or id be running to yours now  xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

if you struggle to find her a home i can be a last resort if the home falls through

xxx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Has Daisy gone to a new home? You don't sound too sure about letting her go!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Has Daisy gone to a new home? You don't sound too sure about letting her go!


I wouldn't either! Also the member God is reletively new, so no one knows their animal background, I would be skeptical aswell


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

i could never part with any of my animals...not even willow...and shes a psycho! everyone who has met her has asked me why i keep her when shes so crazy and hard work! my friend minded her for two days and literally just fed her and gave her water each day and she still managed to bite him even tho she has met him loads before lol xx


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Has Daisy gone to a new home? You don't sound too sure about letting her go!


You're right. I can't do it.

I can't give her to someone I don't know (sorry God). I need to be 100% sure that she's safe and happy.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Debo said:


> You're right. I can't do it.
> 
> I can't give her to someone I don't know (sorry God). I need to be 100% sure that she's safe and happy.


No definitely don't give her away if you're not 100% sure! I know that if I had to give up a pet I would want to know how they were doing! I have sent photos to Stella's old owner to keep her updated.... didn't get any reply though... but at least I tried


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

If you don't find someone in the end, and Flissy can't get her, U-look-like-a-hamster is also a great person, who rescues hamsters and she always takes great care of them, so she would be a great person to take care of Daisy, if only last resort though, as she said


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah I would definitely be able to take her in a month or so if you need me, but obviously you don't know me either! But I can guarantee she would be very well looked after if you do change your mind about giving her away as I love my hamsters to bits and so does my boyfriend (although he won't always admit it lol) 

Is it because you feel that you don't have enough time to get her out to play or is it more the cleaning cages and stuff that is worrying you? Since you rescued her from a student she definitely has a nicer life with you already! And she has a massive cage with loads of toys so she shouldn't get bored


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

She said that Daisy is very demanding in that she always wants to come out and play 

And I know that she doesn't know you, but people on here know you enough to know that you take great care of your pets, and that you would take them to the vets if needed, and that they'd have lots of attention with you


----------



## rainbowstarz (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks just hammie lol, would love to take her but in gillingham kent  I have a hamster already and love playing with her and letting her out in her ball, we also let her in the garden in her ball when we in the garden


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Flissy, I may take you up on that offer. Let me know if you are still interested in a few months.


----------

